# Forfait Free Mobile + tablette



## Luxless (9 Février 2012)

Salut Salut ! 

Je risque quoi si je mets un forfait Free mobile (celui avec les 3go d'internet) dans une tablette ? Je compte me prendre un iPad... C'est marqué explicitement dans leurs conditions générales que ça doit pas être fait. Est-ce que des gens ici le font ? Si oui ça marche ? Qu'est ce que je crains vraiment ? (je n'ai pas envie de devoir me retrouver à payer des indemnités ou des choses comme ça parce que j'ai violé les conditions générales...)

Merci encore !


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2012)

Ce forfait est adossé à une sim qui elle même est dans un smartphone non ?
Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le partage de connexion qui est gratuit avec ton forfait Free ?


----------



## Luxless (9 Février 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce forfait est adossé à une sim qui elle même est dans un smartphone non ?
> Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le partage de connexion qui est gratuit avec ton forfait Free ?



Je n'ai pas de smartphone...


----------



## Funigtor (10 Février 2012)

Free va bientôt sortir des forfaits tablettes, y a juste à attendre un peu.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (11 Février 2012)

mais il me semble que c'est faisable


----------



## Luxless (16 Février 2012)

Ok merci de vos réponses, mais je ne risque pas d'être facturé en hors forfait de mode "modem" ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

Pas chez free justement ! C'est inclus dans le forfait !

C'est pour ça que l'idéal est de t'acheter un smartphone d'entrée de gamme qui a l'option "Point d'accès Wifi" ou "Partage de connexion internet".

... ou alors tu attends les forfaits tablettes !


----------



## Luxless (16 Février 2012)

Ah ok ok mais c'est génial tout ça alors !! Je risque vraiment aucun frais supplémentaire ? SI c'est le cas, je go m'acheter un ipad !


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pas chez free justement ! C'est inclus dans le forfait !
> 
> C'est pour ça que l'idéal est de t'acheter un smartphone d'entrée de gamme qui a l'option "Point d'accès Wifi" ou "Partage de connexion internet".
> 
> ... ou alors tu attends les forfaits tablettes !



...Et qui a la capacité (étant "entrée de gamme") de se connecter à ton ipad en WiFi pour lui permettre d'utiliser cet accès: Attention donc à ne pas prendre un smartphone qui ne serait pas performant de ce coté là !
Si tu n'éprouves pas le besoin d'un smartphone il vaut mieux attendre un peu (2-3 mois pas plus) et à ce moment là, tu auras le nouvel iPad (le 3) et très certainement les forfaits tablettes chez Free: Ce qui te permettras d'acheter un iPad3 avec carte SIM !! :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ...Et qui a la capacité (étant "entrée de gamme") de se connecter à ton ipad en WiFi pour lui permettre d'utiliser cet accès: Attention donc à ne pas prendre un smartphone qui ne serait pas performant de ce coté là !
> Si tu n'éprouves pas le besoin d'un smartphone il vaut mieux attendre un peu (2-3 mois pas plus) et à ce moment là, tu auras le nouvel iPad (le 3) et très certainement les forfaits tablettes chez Free: Ce qui te permettras d'acheter un iPad3 avec carte SIM !! :love:



Pas faux


----------



## Forza Alfa (22 Février 2012)

Ce sujet est intéressant et j'ai une question , le forfait free mobile autorise bien le partage de connexion c'est compris dans le forfait et non hors forfait?


----------



## azerty69 (22 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Ce sujet est intéressant et j'ai une question , le forfait free mobile autorise bien le partage de connexion c'est compris dans le forfait et non hors forfait?



Oui c'est inclus dans le forfait


----------



## Forza Alfa (22 Février 2012)

super merci de l'info car je n'étais pas sur car pas dit clairement chez free!


----------



## azerty69 (22 Février 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> super merci de l'info car je n'étais pas sur car pas dit clairement chez free!



Tu peux le lire dans la FAQ sur leur site:

http://mobile.free.fr/assistance/163.html


----------

